# Found these old lenses..are they worth anything?



## bantor (Sep 21, 2005)

I was at the salvation army the other day... today in fact, and when i was there i found these old lenses and i was wondering if anybody knew anything about them or how much they might be worth.

One is a Carl Zeiss Pro-Tessar 1:4 f=115mm  telephoto lens
and the other is a Carl Zeiss Pro-Tessar 1:3,2 f=35mm wide angle lens

theya re both in 100% condition, it is like they were bought abd lever used.

Anyways, any  info would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2005)

Without a picture of them or a thorough description of the mount, serial number I can't help much. But I can if you post some pictures and post their serial numbers.


----------



## bantor (Sep 21, 2005)

well then, the serial number of the 35mm is Nr4686815, and the serial number ofr hte 115mm is Nr3976005.

here are some pics, sorry for the lack of quality, my digital camera sucks.

35mm




 
115mm






Thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2005)

bantor said:
			
		

> well then, the serial number of the 35mm is Nr4686815, and the serial number ofr hte 115mm is Nr3976005.


 
Hmm...  The lenses were made around the 50s, although I can't tell with much precision which year in particular.

Judging from the mount, as far as I can tell it could be a mount for the Zeiss 35mm cameras, like a Contaflex. They are supposed to be good lenses.

Are they in mint condition, are there any cleaning marks (shine a flash light through one end at an angle and look at the lens from the other end, you'll be able to tell) or scratches on them, diaphragms working smooth? Coating present 100%? Lens barrels clean, not scratched? Oil on the diaphragm blades?

Based on the answers to these questions I can give you an approximate figure on how much they're worth.

If I were you I'd find a Zeiss Contaflex BC to attach them to and take pics.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2005)

Found your lenses on E-bay:

ProTessar

The lenses are a set and although the featured seller tends to sell on the high side you'll have a good idea what they could go for by the end of the auction.

Search E-bay for a Contaflex BC camera.


----------



## bantor (Sep 22, 2005)

Well fancy that hey, i took a look on ebay and could find nothing, your good.  Mine are: In mint condtion, there are no clearning marks, no scratches at all, diaohragm works good, im not sure what coating is, the lens barrel is clean and unscratched, but i can't see any oil on the diaohragm blades.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2005)

bantor said:
			
		

> Well fancy that hey, i took a look on ebay and could find nothing, your good. Mine are: In mint condtion, there are no clearning marks, no scratches at all, diaohragm works good, im not sure what coating is, the lens barrel is clean and unscratched, but i can't see any oil on the diaohragm blades.


 
That's a good thing (that you don't see any oil on the diaphragm blades)!

If you want to see even more lenses like that, search the Ebay for "Contaflex".


----------



## bantor (Sep 22, 2005)

Sweet, thanks for the help.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 23, 2005)

You're quite welcome!


----------



## montresor (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, quite a find! As an experienced thrifter, I have to say more often than not, cameras and accessories found at the thrifts are usually, to put it politely, crap. And usually overpriced. The only exception I ever found was a new, in-the-box dedicated flash for the Canon EOS system that I picked up for $10. Other than that, there has been nothing outside of the occasional plastic toy purchased for spontaneous, rule-breaking photography. Shooting into the sun and the like.


----------

